# 96 200SX SE Shift Knob Removal?



## dzld231 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ive seen two different things about removing the shift knob, one said that it twists off, but is very hard to get off. And another said it pulls straight off the top... Please help, Id like to get something different in my interior!!


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

wrap a towel around it, grab a big pair of channel locks, and turn that focker until it loosens.


----------

